# NRA files for bankrupcy?



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The wife just informed me that a news feed she frequents just announced the NRA filed this afternoon. I didnt see it myself. If true, I’m sure it will be all over MSM soon.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Newsweek logoNRA Files For Voluntary Bankruptcy, Vows to Reincorporate in Texas

The gun manufacturers' lobbying group, the National Rifle Association (NRA) has filed for voluntary bankruptcy and vowed to reincorporate in Texas, according to a statement released Friday by the NRA's Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre.

Wayne LaPierre wearing a suit and tie: The National Rifle Association (NRA) has filed for voluntary bankruptcy and vowed to reincorporate in Texas.© Alex Wong/Getty The National Rifle Association (NRA) has filed for voluntary bankruptcy and vowed to reincorporate in Texas.
"Today, the NRA announced a restructuring plan that positions us for the long-term and ensures our continued success as the nation's leading advocate for constitutional freedom-free from the toxic political environment of New York," LaPierre wrote in his statement.

"The plan can be summed up quite simply: We are DUMPING New York, and we are pursuing plans to reincorporate the NRA in Texas," he continued.

"To facilitate the strategic plan and restructuring, the NRA and one of its subsidiaries have filed voluntary chapter 11 petitions in the United States Bankruptcy Court for the Northern District of Texas, Dallas Division. As you may know, chapter 11 proceedings are often utilized by businesses, nonprofits and organizations of all kinds to streamline legal and financial affairs," LaPierre added.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...cy-vows-to-reincorporate-in-texas/ar-BB1cNd4Y


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fox News website has a report.
It seems that New York where the NRA is headquartered has been lawsuiting them to death.
This seems to be a move to ditch the lawsuits.

We need the NRA more now than ever.
Have you ever heard the Democrats rant and rail against GOA? That tells me the NRA is doing it's job.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Coincidentally, I just made another donation to them this afternoon. I also joined the GOA this week.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

How does relocating from NY to Texas magically make the lawsuits go away?

And NRA headquarters is in VA, not NY.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> How does relocating from NY to Texas magically make the lawsuits go away?
> 
> And NRA headquarters is in VA, not NY.


It doesn't. But the bankruptcy will halt the law suits. I am pretty sure anyway. Might not kill them, but will stop current litigation.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

I dropped the NRA years ago when they sent me a NRA hat that said “Made in China”
Gimme a break.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Not good.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

TenMileHunter said:


> I dropped the NRA years ago when they sent me a NRA hat that said "Made in China"
> Gimme a break.
> 
> TMH
> ...


I dare say that half of the shit in your house is made in China. Now what you gonna do?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I dare say that half of the shit in your house is made in China. Now what you gonna do?


He'll have to wander through the wilderness in a bearskin coat. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We are going to need the NRA to get their shit straight. Their undivided attention should be on Joe and Ho who have already written EO's. Sheila Stupid Lee has five Bills I understand she wants to put to the floor. Their going to come after the guns hard, no moderation. It's their last obstacle to total and complete power.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> How does relocating from NY to Texas magically make the lawsuits go away?
> 
> And NRA headquarters is in VA, not NY.


You are correct - HQ is in Virginia. I misspoke.
It is incorporated in New York.

Statement from NRA - www.nraforward.org/waynesletter


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never managed to bond too deep with those folks other than to take some shooting lessons at Boy Scout camp..which was very cool. They had a grizzled old Military Guy from Washington to let us shoot some big single shot .22s and skeet with smooth bore .22s with rat shot at close range. His said Washington was Green Country and Texas was parched country. Finally joined up later in life to enter a few pistol comps when some pals and I got into the metallic silhouette NRA hunters course. No equipment race there as happened with rifles. You shot the gun as it came from the box..dicker with inside all you want. I will show the trophies one day. lol. Hope they have the smartest lawyers in the contest. We live under a Judicial Dictatorship as most of us know.


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

KUSA said:


> I dare say that half of the shit in your house is made in China. Now what you gonna do?


Without

TMH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> We are going to need the NRA to get their shit straight. Their undivided attention should be on Joe and Ho who have already written EO's. Sheila Stupid Lee has five Bills I understand she wants to put to the floor. Their going to come after the guns hard, no moderation. It's their last obstacle to total and complete power.


Agree with that. The free press and the first ammendent are gone. The 2nd wlll be the next to fall. Then they can grab all the wealth and distribute is as they see fit. 
Look at Mexico. 
https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/mexico-election-socialism/


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> He'll have to wander through the wilderness in a bearskin coat. :vs_laugh:


With Viking horns and an American flag paintjob on your face and all exposed body parts.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> Agree with that. The free press and the first ammendent are gone. The 2nd wlll be the next to fall. Then they can grab all the wealth and distribute is as they see fit.
> Look at Mexico.
> https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/mexico-election-socialism/


Look at Venezuela, used to be one of the richest countries as far as natural resources went, petroleum and minerals. Now look at it. Cuba is another example of what not to do, but Schumer, Pelosi, Colonel Sanders, AOC & the squad can't see what socialism does. They think THEY can make it work in America.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I dare say that *half of the shit in "most of our" house's is made in China*. Now what you gonna do?


Therein lies most of the problem. Way too much concern about cheap chicom chit than 2nd Amendment freedom. Excellent point @KUSA


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m undecided. I have been an NRA member for years and my renewal is due now. But I’m a little pissed at the way Wayne has used the NRA as his personal piggybank to fund his lavish lifestyle. And seems to me that the NRA has been a little absent recently in some major gun control fights. Guess that’s because their money and lawyers are busy fighting off their corruption lawsuits. I joined GOA. But right now I am leaning towards dumping the NRA. I don’t really want my dues money buying Wayne another pair of silk panties or an overnite stay at a 5 star hotel.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm undecided. I have been an NRA member for years and my renewal is due now. But I'm a little pissed at the way Wayne has used the NRA as his personal piggybank to fund his lavish lifestyle. And seems to me that the NRA has been a little absent recently in some major gun control fights. Guess that's because their money and lawyers are busy fighting off their corruption lawsuits. I joined GOA. But right now I am leaning towards dumping the NRA. I don't really want my dues money buying Wayne another pair of silk panties or an overnite stay at a 5 star hotel.


I will buy Wayne some new silk panties if he helps us hold onto the 2A a little longer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What We The People fail to remember is that the Founders put it on us regarding our 2nd Amendment God Given Right. We The People do not necessarily need an independent lobby to do so.

If we held our elected representatives responsible, lobbyists wouldn't exist


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Fox News website has a report.
> It seems that New York where the NRA is headquartered has been lawsuiting them to death.
> This seems to be a move to ditch the lawsuits.
> 
> ...


It is all Kabuki theater. Smoke and mirrors. We are on our own.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

TenMileHunter said:


> Without
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Succiently said!! This guy gets it. Correct answer. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

65mustang said:


> Look at Venezuela, used to be one of the richest countries as far as natural resources went, petroleum and minerals. Now look at it. Cuba is another example of what not to do, but Schumer, Pelosi, Colonel Sanders, AOC & the squad can't see what socialism does. They think THEY can make it work in America.


Mustang, NO, they don't think they can make it work in America. They DO see what socialism does. All they want is what it will do for THEM. All animals are equal. Some animals are more equal than others. We have got to wake up and quit thinking that the people who are destroying our country don't realize that they are destroying our country. They INTEND to destroy our country. It is their plan. And it is not because they think a newer and better country will be formed, but rather that a newer country that will better benefit THEM will be formed. WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No organization is perfect. The NRA has made plenty of people ticked off that would normally support them. But they are the big fish in the pond to lobby to protect God given rights that politicians sell to the highest bidder. Ever notice how an average slob goes to Washington DC and retires a multimillionaire? Either you buy them off or go to war. The second is a much less pleasant option. Silk panties for Wayne and vagisil for those holding a grudge in not supporting the NRA. If you one that receives vagisil. Apply it liberally to yourself until you feel better.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Mustang, NO, they don't think they can make it work in America. They DO see what socialism does. All they want is what it will do for THEM. All animals are equal. Some animals are more equal than others. We have got to wake up and quit thinking that the people who are destroying our country don't realize that they are destroying our country. They INTEND to destroy our country. It is their plan. And it is not because they think a newer and better country will be formed, but rather that a newer country that will better benefit THEM will be formed. WAKE UP!!!


hit the nail on the head steve..
I think it's not limited to just those few politicians... I think it's most politicians ... they see the huge potential for self enrichment... 
power corrupts... and absolute power.....
remember back 20 yrs ago.. the politician who was hiding cash in fish stick boxes in his freezer... and the alaskan politician who had his bathroom remodeled in solid gold fixtures...

these are just the guys who got caught!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

amen Slippy!
you are a genius.. and a poet!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> What We The People fail to remember is that the Founders put it on us regarding our 2nd Amendment God Given Right. We The People do not necessarily need an independent lobby to do so.
> 
> If we held our elected representatives responsible, lobbyists wouldn't exist


oops
the above comment was meant to quote this!


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have always told my kids....doesn't matter if they claim to be democrat or republican, if they are a career politician they SUCK!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BamaDOC said:


> amen Slippy!
> you are a genius.. and a poet!


Why thank you 'DOC!

If'n we ever have circumstances to meet, your response, not too dis-similar to most will be; How is it that this extra-ordinarily stunningly handsome upper middle aged slightly overweight man is so dang cool!

Your friend, Slippy!
:vs_wave:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

“extra-ordinarily stunningly handsome upper middle aged slightly overweight man”

Translation; ugly, fat, old guy. :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They ticked off someone one by not doing what they were paid for. That is about the only way a Democrates can fall and just one of the few ways a Republican can fall.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

BamaDOC said:


> amen Slippy!
> you are a genius.. and a poet!


And don't know it!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Why thank you 'DOC!
> 
> If'n we ever have circumstances to meet, your response, not too dis-similar to most will be; How is it that this extra-ordinarily stunningly handsome upper middle aged slightly overweight man is so dang cool!
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh: :


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> No organization is perfect. The NRA has made plenty of people ticked off that would normally support them. But they are the big fish in the pond to lobby to protect God given rights that politicians sell to the highest bidder. Ever notice how an average slob goes to Washington DC and retires a multimillionaire? Either you buy them off or go to war. The second is a much less pleasant option. Silk panties for Wayne and vagisil for those holding a grudge in not supporting the NRA. If you one that receives vagisil. Apply it liberally to yourself until you feel better.


Nope. I have already applied Vagisil in the hopes it would assuage my angst over the NRA, and I still have that itch. Multi-million dollar salaries. High salaries, even at the state and local posts, for suits at every level... positions that retired volunteers would gladly represent free IF those positions were not reserved for cronies at the trough. Truck contests? Is this the Publisher's Clearing House? Is this about business or circus slum offered to the credulous? How does an average working Joe justify sending in an extra $50, seeing this abysmal waste and graft numbering in the MILLIONS? I am either held hostage by a rogue government, or I can choose to be held hostage by a grifter organization promising a new truck to one of several million members IF I would only send that $50 to support their luxurious existence. Their expense accounts exceed most member's yearly income. They're the "big fish" all right... A former magnificent Marlin now rotting in the sun. They have become as fat, bloated, and corrupt as the foes we hope to fight.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> Nope. I have already applied Vagisil in the hopes it would *assuage* my angst over the NRA, and I still have that itch. Multi-million dollar salaries. High salaries, even at the state and local posts, for suits at every level... positions that retired volunteers would gladly represent free IF those positions were not reserved for cronies at the trough. Truck contests? Is this the Publisher's Clearing House? Is this about business or circus slum offered to the credulous? How does an average working Joe justify sending in an extra $50, seeing this abysmal waste and graft numbering in the MILLIONS? I am either held hostage by a rogue government, or I can choose to be held hostage by a grifter organization promising a new truck to one of several million members IF I would only send that $50 to support their luxurious existence. Their expense accounts exceed most member's yearly income. They're the "big fish" all right... A former magnificent Marlin now rotting in the sun. They have become as fat, bloated, and corrupt as the foes we hope to fight.


we have a confirmed assuage usage on the forum.... I repeat.. assuage has been used... this is not a drill!


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

StratMaster said:


> Nope. I have already applied Vagisil in the hopes it would assuage my angst over the NRA, and I still have that itch. Multi-million dollar salaries. High salaries, even at the state and local posts, for suits at every level... positions that retired volunteers would gladly represent free IF those positions were not reserved for cronies at the trough. Truck contests? Is this the Publisher's Clearing House? Is this about business or circus slum offered to the credulous? How does an average working Joe justify sending in an extra $50, seeing this abysmal waste and graft numbering in the MILLIONS? I am either held hostage by a rogue government, or I can choose to be held hostage by a grifter organization promising a new truck to one of several million members IF I would only send that $50 to support their luxurious existence. Their expense accounts exceed most member's yearly income. They're the "big fish" all right... A former magnificent Marlin now rotting in the sun. They have become as fat, bloated, and corrupt as the foes we hope to fight.


It is disgusting but they are still the largest gun lobby group in Washington, so they get my membership dues every year. We really really do need a new Executive Vice President though. Wayne needs to go.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

jeffh said:


> It is disgusting but they are still the largest gun lobby group in Washington, so they get my membership dues every year. We really really do need a new Executive Vice President though. Wayne needs to go.


Wayne would be a good start for sure. Then trim another 100 of those fat parasites.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone else miss this guy?


----------

